# FOR SALE!



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

**EDITED AGAIN 07MAR07**</span>

ok heres some 411.. im in the USN.. stationed in ITALY.. i can only ship via USPS.. i prefer payments by PAYPAL.. mail takes about a week to and from.. the kits will go for 10 buks each roughly.. if you can find em cheaper lemme know..

<img src=\'http://images21.fotki.com/v756/photos/3/323669/2018579/DSC08683-vi.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

KIT LIST..

2 - Chevy El Camino
'66 Buick Riviera 
'66 Chevy El Camino 
'72 Chevy Pickup
'58 Chevy Impala 
2 - '62 Chevy Bel Air HT
'64 Chevy Impala
'87 Buick Grand National 
'68 El Camino
2 - '69 Buick Rivieras
'72 Chevy Chevelle SS
'93 Chevy Camaro
'96 Chevy Impala
'64 Chevy Impala LOWRIDER 
'87 Chevy Monte Carlo SS <span style=\'color:red\'>(on HOLD)
'64 Chevy Impala TOUCHED INT.

**OFF TOPICS** some of my builds..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=164094
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=166189
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=170270
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=176356
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=182326
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=191809
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=195692&hl=1959
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...00215&hl=blazer
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...03907&hl=blazer
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=230879
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=238080


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Check your mail!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 2 2007, 03:11 PM~7391822
> *Check your mail!!!!
> *


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

what do you have left??????????????


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HE HASN'T ANSWERED E-MAILS


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 2 2007, 03:54 PM~7392010
> *HE HASN'T ANSWERED E-MAILS
> *


nope  :biggrin:


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

i remember seein your builds, didnt you do a nvm i see it up there...i like that blazer


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

iight i just seen all the PMs.. i appreciate the interest and your patience with me.. lemme see what i can do..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i like that wagon.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

firstly i will not be selling any builds.. secondly i have ALOT of items for some good build-ups.. the promos and resins are in the master bedroom closet.. i will take pics of those tomorrow..


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

1992 Buick Roadmaster Estate Wagon - Sold!!! 

1994 Cadillac Fleetwood (Big Body) - Sale Pending!!!! 


Damn credit cards :angry: I can't afford this but at the same time I can't afford to let them slide! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 3 2007, 01:29 AM~7393167
> *1992 Buick Roadmaster Estate Wagon - Sold!!!
> 
> 1994 Cadillac Fleetwood (Big Body) - Sale Pending!!!!
> ...


BOTH PENDING..


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

ok ok :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

damn bro, you ain't going to keep maybe a couple just in case?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PM ME ON ALL THE FOLLOWING CASH IN HAND.


2 - '61 Chevy Impala VERT
'61 Chevy Impala HT
'70 Chevy Monte
'64 Cadillac De Ville VERT
'64 Cadillac De Ville HT
'59 Chevy Impala HT
'62 Chevy Impala VERT
'59 Chevy Impala VERT
'65 Chevy Impala HT
'65 Chevy Impala VERT
'60 Chevy Impala HT
'62 Chevy Impala HT

ALSO THE '94 CADDY IF TJ DOESN'T WANT IT


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

86 Elco SS
57 nomad 
S-10 sportside
and 
60 custom fleetside PU. 

PM me with a price. Thanks man!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

the police impala how much shipped


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Already pm'd bout the impala homie, waiting on a reply.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 3 2007, 05:50 AM~7394873
> *PM ME ON ALL THE FOLLOWING CASH IN HAND.
> 
> 2 - '61 Chevy Impala VERT
> ...


^^^^^


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 3 2007, 06:08 AM~7394937
> *86 Elco SS
> 57 nomad
> S-10 sportside
> ...


10 buks each.. + shipping.. shipping for 1 would be like 5 buks.. but if i put all of them in 1 box.. itll prolly be bout 10 buks..

pics of everything else will be up soon..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 3 2007, 04:23 AM~7395787
> *10 buks each.. + shipping.. shipping for 1 would be like 5 buks.. but if i put all of them in 1 box.. itll prolly be bout 10 buks..
> 
> pics of everything else will be up soon..
> *



Cool. I need to know where to send some cash to.


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Check your pm.I want 1 61 vert, 1 61 ht, and the 67 impala


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

62 vert
64 lrm
money in hand(money order actualy)


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 $50 for the lac The price is going down :biggrin: Ha Ha any luck for the sipping cost for the lac and the Buick wagon yet???ready and waiting with payment!


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 3 2007, 06:39 PM~7396971
> * :0 $50 for the lac The price is going down  :biggrin: Ha Ha any luck for the sipping cost for the lac and the Buick wagon yet???ready and waiting with payment!
> *


not yet.. ima have to wait until monday.. its 50 plus 5 shipped.. 110 for the buick wagon and the llac shipped..


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PM SENT
2 - '61 Chevy Impala VERT 
'61 Chevy Impala HT
'70 Chevy Monte
'59 Chevy Impala HT
'62 Chevy Impala VERT
'59 Chevy Impala VERT
'65 Chevy Impala HT
'65 Chevy Impala VERT
'60 Chevy Impala HT
'62 Chevy Impala HT

10 each x 11 kits = $110

'64 Cadillac De Ville VERT
'64 Cadillac De Ville HT

20 each x 2 kits = $40

ALSO THE '94 CADDY IF TJ DOESN'T WANT IT

ill take 50 for the llac..


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

'96 Chevy Impala LOWRIDER
'67 Chevy Impala
'63 Chevy Impala 
'65 Chevy Impala HT
'64 Cadillac De Ville VERT
'90s Chevy Caprice POLICE CAR
SOLD! SOLD! SOLD! Pending paypal info.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 3 2007, 08:56 PM~7400053
> *'96 Chevy Impala LOWRIDER
> '67 Chevy Impala
> '63 Chevy Impala
> ...



damn kirby, i guess you dont want the 60 impala wagon then?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Sign on yahoo, ill hit you on that now! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 4 2007, 01:23 AM~7398933
> *PM SENT
> 2 - '61 Chevy Impala VERT
> '61 Chevy Impala HT
> ...


yo wussup with that PM you sent me 8 buks a kit??.. negative chico..


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

BTW im keeping the promos.. sorry folks.. i still havent recieved any paypal payments.. these are up in the air.. here are some more pics..


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)




----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

hey how much for those wagons?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Payment was sent!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

How much for the BMF? I can't find any down here, just the cheap model master stuff.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Payment has been sent for the 1992 Buick Roadmaster Estate Wagon!!!


Betos the Cadillac is all yours if you want it G!!!!!!


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

check the stuff in red on the first page.. red = sold.. thanks fellas.. 

theres still alot of shyt to go here.. these are ebay prices without the hassle..


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 4 2007, 04:09 PM~7402616
> *How much for the BMF? I can't find any down here, just the cheap model master stuff.
> *


i got the good BMF.. 12 buks for the sheet and a half shipped..


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

why are you giving up on modeling? if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

i think you were around when i used to build.. werent you??.. lol.. y do you ask.. because i was good at it??.. j/k.. well i dont remember if you ever heard me say how i was only building because i couldnt build a 1:1.. so i finally got my hands on a 1:1.. it might not be a lo-lo but fuk it.. im overseas and it would be a bitch to maintain a lo-lo out here.. all i have to say is.. i have a CF trunk and wing on the way and some 17x7 black faced tenzo gt-6s.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

BTW.. can every1 just keep an eye on the list on the first page.. the stuff in red is sold.. thanks again fellas..


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 4 2007, 02:19 PM~7404641
> *i think you were around when i used to build.. werent you??.. lol.. y do you ask.. because i was good at it??.. j/k.. well i dont remember if you ever heard me say how i was only building because i couldnt build a 1:1.. so i finally got my hands on a 1:1.. it might not be a lo-lo but fuk it.. im overseas and it would be a bitch to maintain a lo-lo out here.. all i have to say is.. i have a CF trunk and wing on the way and some 17x7 black faced tenzo gt-6s..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> BTW.. can every1 just keep an eye on the list on the first page.. the stuff in red is sold.. thanks again  fellas..
> *


oh i see coo


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Bump for a homie.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

more shyt was sold.. i will try to ship them all today.. thanks again fellas.. 

BTW the llac is still up for grabs.. i thought it would be the first to go.. i also have those 76 caprices.. SEALED..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

60 ElCamino and 65 Impala wagon sold....


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Those engine kits sold if not let me know! how about the that 61 Vert. ohh and them knock offs too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Mar 6 2007, 02:57 AM~7413669
> *Those engine kits sold if not let me know! how about the that 61 Vert. ohh and them knock offs too.  :thumbsup:
> *


PM sent..


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

also.. everything has been shipped as of today.. thanks again fellas..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 4 2007, 06:13 AM~7402248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for big body?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

r e a d!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 6 2007, 01:58 PM~7420704
> *r e a d!!!!!
> *


i did,


it says about 10 for the kits but it also looks like it coulda sold,then it looks like it was bid higher and yet it also looked like it was sold,but it still looks available..


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

big body sold....i bought it1


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Good! Cause if you didnt, i would have! Just waiting on cash in hand! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

sending payment in a few! waiting on a pm back!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 6 2007, 02:01 PM~7420722
> *big body sold....i bought it1
> *


ok


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 6 2007, 01:01 PM~7420722
> *big body sold....i bought it1
> *


WAIT!! I SENT PAYPAL PAYMENT FOR THE BIG BODY CADDY EARLY THIS MORNING. AND FOR THE 8 IMPALA KITS AND BOTH UPTOPS. YOU SURE YOU SENT PAYMENT MARKIE MARK?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I had got a pm at the 65 wagon and the buick road master ! 


125.00 shipped ! but before i could even answer the pm It was posted both of them were sold ! 


GLAD I NEVER ANSWERED LOOKS LIKE SOMEONES GOING TO GET SCREWED !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 6 2007, 03:28 PM~7420933
> *I  had  got  a  pm  at the  65  wagon  and  the  buick  road  master !
> 125.00  shipped  !  but  before  i  could  even  answer the  pm  It was  posted  both  of  them  were  sold !
> GLAD  I  NEVER    ANSWERED  LOOKS  LIKE  SOMEONES  GOING  TO  GET    SCREWED !
> *



SAME HERE, BUT FOR THE 65 WAGON & THE UPTOPS WAS 75.00 SHIPPED


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

He's been doing it as first come first serve. Once i sent payment he took them off the first page...i still see the bigbody there.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i see a flake...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Cadi luva is good people, i imagine being bombarded with pm's from everyone at once, it could be difficult to sort it all out.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

still got a 76


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 6 2007, 06:25 PM~7422550
> *Cadi luva is good people, i imagine being bombarded with pm's from everyone at once, it could be difficult to sort it all out.
> *



X2


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I BOUGHT FROM HIM IN THE PASS. DEAL DID NOT GO THROUGH AND HE SENT REFUND RIGHT AWAY. THAT'S WHY I'M DEALING WITH HIM AGAIN.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

as soon as i got the price and paypal info i payed up. the 60 elcamino and 65 wagon were off the list almost immediately.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 2 2007, 11:08 PM~7394937
> *86 Elco SS
> 57 nomad
> S-10 sportside
> ...


paypal sent.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Same here rollinoldskoo.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

thanks for all the support fellas.. the PMa re fucken crazy.. and the time difference doesnt help either.. i have updated the list.. alot of more shyt was sold.. most of it to BETO.. lol.. also not a single item has been paid for twice.. theres a nice little option on paypal.. you choose to accept or deny payments.. thanks again homies.. i still have those glasshouses.. 

heres a list of who has paid for anything..

kirby
tjay
gilbert
roberto
and connie

BTW connie.. i have to wait for the paypal check to clear.. sorri bout that..


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 7 2007, 05:55 AM~7424338
> *I BOUGHT FROM HIM IN THE PASS. DEAL DID NOT GO THROUGH AND HE SENT REFUND RIGHT AWAY. THAT'S WHY I'M DEALING WITH HIM AGAIN.
> *


ooh yea i remember that.. i guess your finally gunna get those uptops.. didnt i give you extra money back??.. lol


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 7 2007, 06:29 AM~7426440
> *ooh yea i remember that.. i guess your finally gunna get those uptops.. didnt i give you extra money back??.. lol
> *


YOU SURE DID, THANKS AGAIN


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 7 2007, 07:27 AM~7426429
> *thanks for all the support fellas.. the PMa re fucken crazy.. and the time difference doesnt help either..  i have updated the list.. alot of more shyt was sold.. most of it to BETO.. lol.. also not a single item has been paid for twice.. theres a nice little option on paypal.. you choose to accept or deny payments.. thanks again homies.. i still have those glasshouses..
> 
> heres a list of who has paid for anything..
> ...



thats ones me. (well moms) I don't have a paypal, so she does that for me.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 7 2007, 04:21 PM~7426670
> *thats ones me.  (well moms)  I don't have a paypal,  so she does that for me.
> *


no problem bro.. the items are on hold until it clears..


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 2 2007, 09:58 PM~7391759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i cant believe nobody wants a complete 62 vert kit with the top of a 64.. all this needs is small amount of glue for the top and paint.. and poof 62 HT.. 20 shipped..


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

everything has been shipped.. except the the check waiting to be cleared.. nobody wants some d's??.. i have 8 sets.. lol


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

$$??


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 8 2007, 11:46 AM~7436062
> *everything has been shipped.. except the the check waiting to be cleared.. nobody wants some d's??.. i have 8 sets.. lol
> *


i give you 4o.00 for the 8 sets of wheels ! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 8 2007, 06:09 PM~7436195
> *i  give  you  4o.00  for the  8  sets  of  wheels ! :biggrin:
> *


PM sent..


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

whats left?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 8 2007, 12:20 PM~7436252
> *PM sent..
> *


got it and payment is being sent thanks !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 8 2007, 10:28 AM~7436559
> *got  it  and  payment  is  being  sent  thanks !
> *


MINI I THOUGHT YOU WERE BROKE...... :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 8 2007, 02:01 PM~7436697
> *MINI I THOUGHT YOU WERE BROKE...... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 8 2007, 06:21 PM~7436257
> *whats left?
> *


everything except the d's and the shyt in red on the list.. i still have the rest of the supplies and alot good kits..


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

HOW MUCH FOR THE FOIL AND THE STYRENE


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 8 2007, 10:23 PM~7437572
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE FOIL AND THE STYRENE
> *


15 shipped.. all of it is brand new.. :biggrin: :biggrin:

BTW unless some1 made a last minute addition to an order that i didnt document.. somewhere i lost the 70 impala kit.. either that or some1 just got a gift maybe.. lol.. fuuk it..


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

i cant believe none yall want the 62 ht. i would get it but im broke


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 65lorider_@Mar 9 2007, 02:52 AM~7439286
> *i cant believe none yall want the 62 ht. i would get it but im broke
> *


20 shipped.. come on somebody..


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

you still got the 72 chevy pickup


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 7 2007, 12:26 PM~7428486
> *no problem bro.. the items are on hold until it clears..
> *


Its all good, don't know why she sent a Echeck instead of direct. just LMK when it clears and you ship them out.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 2 2007, 01:58 PM~7391759
> ***EDITED AGAIN 09MAR07**</span>
> 
> ok heres some 411.. im in the USN.. stationed in ITALY.. i can only ship via USPS.. i prefer payments by PAYPAL.. mail takes about a week to and from.. the kits will go for 10 buks each roughly.. the johan llacs go for about 20 each.. if you can find em cheaper lemme know..
> ...


yo u still got a 64 chevy impala!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 9 2007, 05:49 AM~7441234
> *yo u still got a 64 chevy impala!! :biggrin:
> *


i still have 3 '64 impalas.. 2 regular kits and a 'lowirder'..

BTW i updated the first post.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 9 2007, 07:10 AM~7443351
> *i still have 3 '64 impalas.. 2 regular kits and a 'lowirder'..
> 
> BTW i updated the first post..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


how much for the lowrider???


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 9 2007, 03:59 PM~7443595
> *how much for the lowrider???
> *


17 buks shipped..


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 10 2007, 08:09 AM~7449657
> *17 buks shipped..
> *


PICS


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 8 2007, 06:56 PM~7439318
> *20 shipped.. come on somebody..
> *




hey i'll take the 62 ht,SOLD TO LOWRIDERMODELS!!!!!SOLD!!!!!....YO CADI LUVA PM ME!!!!!!!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 9 2007, 07:59 AM~7443595
> *how much for the lowrider???
> *


this kid has ask me for a 64 for 2 days i told him the price but still asking every one else keep looking kid i guess you will fine one but not for the price of the stuff you are trying to get good luck :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

how much for the distributers, chrome spinner assortment (hoppin hydros)
all the plaques and bmf 
shipped to florida 32920

i dont have paypal either but could get a moneyorder out on monday


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whats left?


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 11 2007, 01:07 AM~7451764
> *whats left?
> *


everything on the list in the 1st page..


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 11 2007, 09:18 AM~7454334
> *everything on the list in the 1st page..
> *


Thats not marked in red!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

pm me a price for the fleetwood (metal body) shipped to 98502


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Package 1 of 2 received! 











Still waiting on package 2!!! I can't wait!


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

lol.. that was quick.. its a good thing i put the number of boxes on the top on the boxes.. it was a last minute idea i had..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

got my first shipment of this sale....










now i can use the interior tub and other parts from this shaved and carved up original....










to build this up.....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

GOT MY PACKAGE TODAY, THANKS..... :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

soory i posted this in the wrong topic! PLEASE FOR GIVE ME !


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> OK Heres a some stuff i can live with out !
> 
> ALL THESE ARE $10.00 EACH SHIPPED !
> 
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

:angry: Sorry I posted this in the wrong one ! FORGIVE ME ! :angry:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

i glad everyone is recieving their packages already.. can everyone post pics of the stuff..


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I'll get some pics uploaded tonight from package 2!! :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

it was the plaques/ distributers / chrome foil / and the hoppin hydros custom caps (chrome)


sorry for the delay on sending payment but its in the mail now with an extra $5 for the wait :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

mines in the mail.....

sorry for the wait..


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

thanks fellas..


----------



## midcanadalowriders (Jan 14, 2007)

still got the grand national? let me know how much to 58237

thanks


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

got package #1 of 3 of the second shipment today....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

TTT 


Got all my kits a couple of days ago. Thanks man!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

did you ever get my last pm


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 22 2007, 04:02 PM~7531454
> *thanks fellas..
> *


lemme know when it reaches you...


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

ima be gone for a week due to werk.. i hope every1 gets their packages by the time i come back.. hope to do more business after i return.. thanks again to every1..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 24 2007, 04:55 AM~7541755
> *ima be gone for a week due to werk.. i hope every1 gets their packages by the time i come back.. hope to do more business after i return.. thanks again to every1..
> *


just be safe homie..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

got package #2 and 3 final shipments...










got everything i bought from him in a timely manner.... good to do business with


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

im back fellas.. i received the money orders in the mail.. packages will be out soon..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 31 2007, 03:40 PM~7591582
> *im back fellas.. i received the money orders in the mail.. packages will be out soon..
> *


sweet,that mean mine came in too? :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

you got anthing else for sale?


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 1 2007, 06:04 AM~7593325
> *you got anthing else for sale?
> *


i still have several kits.. and pieces.. i will try to post new pics soon..


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 31 2007, 11:41 PM~7591585
> *sweet,that mean mine came in too?  :biggrin:
> *


yea boss.. i got ur money order.. but no shipping address.. lol


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Apr 2 2007, 02:45 AM~7600115
> *yea boss.. i got ur money order.. but no shipping address.. lol
> *


same as address on envelope homie.... :biggrin: 

i sent it to you....via pm also..


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

got every thing in the mail the other day 

way faster than i thought it would be 
thanks man 


good seller


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

hurry with more pics, curious whats left still


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

glad to see some more satisfied customers.. 

BTW.. sorri fellas.. i been busy as hell at werk..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Apr 11 2007, 06:11 AM~7665193
> *glad to see some more satisfied customers..
> 
> BTW.. sorri fellas.. i been busy as hell at werk..
> *


HEY HOMIE I KNOW THE FEELIN,IM STILL KEEPIN AN EYE OUT FOR MINE,,,,,


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

dont worry homie.. its on the way..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Apr 16 2007, 12:03 PM~7703405
> *dont worry homie.. its on the way..
> *


it showed up today...

ill leave feedback soon...(boss has to leave first) :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

haha.. a few hours later..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Apr 17 2007, 11:18 AM~7711835
> *haha.. a few hours later..
> *


actually one hour exactly i walked out the door and the mail truck was pullin out.. :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

i think thats it.. did every1 already receive their shyt??.. 

BTW updated the first page with the kits i have left.. and thanks for looking..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

got everything i bought..... what u got left?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah can I have a list of what $10.00 models are left?

I want to order a couple of them


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@Apr 20 2007, 04:04 AM~7731976
> *Yeah can I have a list of what $10.00 models are left?
> 
> I want to order a couple of them
> *


PM me with the list..


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

BUMP.. still waiting on that money order..


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

How much do you want for the 87 Montecarlo SS and The 96 impala SS


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 7 2007, 03:12 AM~7846415
> *How much do you want for the 87 Montecarlo SS and The 96 impala SS
> *


25 shipped anywhere in the states..


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

list is updated!!..


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

still waiting for rollinoldskools money order.. and for druid to get his shyt.. lol..


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

anything yet?


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

wat r resinz?


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

model cars made out of resin.....cars that a model car company doesn't make..........


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 23 2007, 04:43 PM~7965486
> *model cars made out of resin.....cars that a model car company doesn't make..........
> *


o, ok thanx


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

DRUID recieved his items already!!.. anybody else wanna doubt me??.. lol


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

come on fellas.. 10 buks a kit..


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

$10 a kit dam thats cheap,i don't want the 94impala SS anymore but just $10 bucks for the montecarloSS areocoupe,hold it for me PLEASE.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 30 2007, 07:11 PM~8007662
> *$10 a kit dam thats cheap,i don't want the 94impala SS anymore but just $10 bucks for the montecarloSS areocoupe,hold it for me PLEASE.
> *


more like 15 shipped.. pick any 3 kits for 30 buks shipped.. 3 fit in 1 of those USPS boxes..


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

alot of the stuff came off of hold.. lets do 8 buks per kit.. take these off my hands!!..


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

how much for lowrider elco and 64 shipped?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

what ya got available?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Swapmeet !


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 13 2007, 11:26 AM~8097098
> *Swapmeet !
> *



La Pulga... :dunno: ?


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Hey did you get the money order yet?


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

nope nothing yet..

BTW everything in the pic on my 1st post is available..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

pm sent on 64ss impala lowrider


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

PM replied..


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

BYRON MEEKS.. i just got your money order!!.. you put my address wrong.. ima try to send it out tomorrow..


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

do u still have that rivi kit?


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Jul 9 2007, 12:28 PM~8265949
> *BYRON MEEKS.. i just got your money order!!.. you put my address wrong.. ima try to send it out tomorrow..
> *


Sorry about that,i was in a hurry cause the mailman was comin up.When i get the car i will pm you and i will put you in the + feedback list.Thank for your time.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

what kits u got left man


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

Monte Carlo SS shipped.. i have all the other kits on the first page..


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Cool


----------



## roy 23 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 2 2007, 11:50 PM~7394873
> *PM ME ON ALL THE FOLLOWING CASH IN HAND.
> 2 - '61 Chevy Impala VERT
> '61 Chevy Impala HT
> ...


how much is the 65 impala


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Hey cadi luva i am gona get back at you bout that 94-96 impala SS when i get the money order.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

iight homie jus lemme know..


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Got the monte today,came faster than i thought.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

TTT for the rest!!..


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

whats left?


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

everything except for the monte SS is left.. 5 buks a kit.. come and get them..


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

whats a 64 caddy look like


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

How mutch is shipping?


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 16 2007, 11:55 AM~8568490
> *How mutch is shipping?
> *


hey biggdeee i think shippin is $5,and $5 a kit,shit man im gona jump on that.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

damn i wish i woulda jumped on those 62 impala hardtops when u had them....


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 17 2007, 02:56 AM~8574553
> *damn i wish i woulda jumped on those 62 impala hardtops when u had them....
> *


he still have them,he said he have everything but the montecarloss


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

the impalas? i see 2 bel airs but no impalas


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

almost the same thing,he still has em,pm him


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

ALMOST an impala but NOT an impala...


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

get one of those 64's then,there impalas


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

man i got like 4 64s. i want a 62 hardtop.....


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

a bay bay,opps i mean ebay


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

dude nevermind....


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

hit me up on PMs for requests.. these posts get sloppy and confusing.. lol


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

yeah bro my bad....


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 16 2007, 10:00 PM~8574567
> *he still have them,he said he have everything but the montecarloss
> *




he sold a 62 impala vert he converted to hardtop.... it was before u joined homie.....


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Eh homie you still got that bubble?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

whats left homie?


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Any thing left??


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Yep every thing on the first page but the montecarlo SS aerocoupe


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

I want the built blazer...


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

how much for ALL your 64 impala shipped to 53533

thanks you can hit me up on a pm


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

there $10 shipped,i dunno if he charge $5 for shippin on evey model but he sould get back at you


----------

